# Today is my cleaning day



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I have been working all week so the mess has accumulated all week. Every room is trashed. Today I dont have to go anywhere. I have lots of ambition but thats right now LOL. Lets see how far I get.

Does anyone else want to play clean the house with me?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I started out slow by going out side to finish a cup of coffee and immediately got side tracked from doing the inside. Ended up sacking up some patio blocks that were in my wheel barrow. The inflatable tires were going flat. Now they seem to be stuck flat. Gotta wait till I find my shoes to dump the water out of it but I will put that off till later.

Got a load of dirty dishes washed now and another one soaking. Made the bed and took out the kitchen trash. Im working on clearing paths now thru the rooms LOL Thatâs exaggerated but it feels that way.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

NO!!!!! I don't want to!!!! but I will play 
We are moving June 1 (or sooner, depends on when the people in our new house move out) and so have been a busy bee packing boxes and neglecting everything else. I need to wash the patio doors today from a winters worth of sticky fingers LOL

Aly


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ugh winter. I think it did me in. Im so outta shape. Im sore from watching my 4 nephews the last 2 days. OMG they never stopped running around and wanting things.
I really didnt want to do this either but I gotta, I want to go outside and play in the dirt but I finished the kitchen instead.
2nd load of dishes done. Recyclables sorted out. I found my missing screwdriver in the bathroom and I Am 29 cents richer after finding some change on the floor. (this job dosent pay enough LOL)
Also washed the kitchen floor which led to the lower cabinets. 
Scored another find.. the last piece of pizza from my son from last night.  Mine!! I need a break now.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok Im done. I scrubbed the bathroom then dusted and vacuumed everything. Im pooped. 
Just in time too, my sister and my neice the little tornado are coming over. & I can go play in the dirt for a while.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you got a lot done....

That will be me today.... I'm hoping to wipe down window sills & tops, wipe out fridge/freezer, vacuum, clean out bird cages, pick up the office, & DUST (since I didn't do it last week)....

Which me luck.... Ha Ha...


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to box up my sewing room today. We're painting and cleaning the carpet and..... Tadaaaaa ! Hubby is building me an 8x6 foot cabinet/wall unit that is 1 foot deep for all my sewing supplies ! My sewing room will be so much nicer to work in with this organization !


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. I don't really want to play along this week, but it seems I have no choice. After taking months to get my place just the way I like it, my son is moving home! Sooo, I now have to re-arrange the entire living room to fit my desk back out here, find a futon couch to put in my office so he has a place to sleep, give up my pantry closet space so he has a place for his clothes and stuff (no closet in the bedroom. just a very large snake tank.) 

Plus, I am cleaning out the master bedroom. DH makes a lovely mess in there all week, falls asleep early without cleaning up behind himself. Usually I clean it over the weekend. This weekend, he was in the bedroom on the computer all weekend! No cleaning got done. So I have more to do than I'd like and it all has to be done by the end of the week. 

Where in the world am I going to put all this stuff? I was really enjoying having my living room feel spacious and light. Now it's going to be overcrowded again. I can't even put the desk out in the sunroom yet. (still waiting for the men in my life to get rid of that gawdawful sofa that is taking up half the space out there.) I'm going to wind up moving my whole office out there instead of having a craft space out there. Grrr. I hate trying to craft when I can see "work" needing to be done. Even if it is craft related. When it was in another room, at least I could ignore it for a while!.........lol.

Anyone wanna come over for coffee and keep me motivated today?


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

Ninn said:


> Anyone wanna come over for coffee and keep me motivated today?


Coffee ??? I'm there ! lol 

In our house it seems like someone is always in my bed. Hubby works shifts and if he's not in it, my nephew naps in my bed when I babysit him (he's on the sofa napping when Uncle E is in the bed)


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Rose, I do it that way too! Mark knows now to just stay out of my way, move what I want moved, and pay attention to where I put his stuff! It's just not clean unless you moved the furniture and cleaned under there, too!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Everyone is so busy! To me it seems there never is time to do everything I want to get done. 
I had to go up into the attic to check out a leak and got a real good look at all the stuff up there. Where did it all come from? What is it? Why do I still have a box marked maturnity clothes when my baby is 23?
:doh:I have some serious de-cluttering to do this spring-summer!:help:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. The master bedroom is nearly back to normal. Just have to remove some baby things from the closet and put them in the nursery. Then it's off to the bathroom to put the vacuum back together. (washed all the filters.) After that, it's the planning stage of moving furniture again. Good thing Mark gets home early!


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 3 kids, 2 girls aged 6 and 2 and a son age 4. In excitement for our move to our new house (see my web page for pictures ) We told them that they have to give away/sell toys to kids that don't have any. Then they can take the money (from the yard sale, I'll just give them like $20 each) and buy new toys (like at walmart)....

I am worse then the kids!! Every toy makes me cringe b/c Auntie So-and-So gave them it, or they LOVED it when they were __ (insert younger age here). LOL I have a _really_ hard time with this, much easier to get rid of my stuff or Hubby's.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Sumer said:


> I have been working all week so the mess has accumulated all week. Every room is trashed. Today I dont have to go anywhere. I have lots of ambition but thats right now LOL. Lets see how far I get.
> 
> Does anyone else want to play clean the house with me?


Well I do have to go to work. Im going to at least do the wash. Does that count?


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

Umm yeah let me get up from the computer and check school work and then I will play to I think I will start laundry and then do dishes and then fold the whole pile of laundry I have on my bed . Then off to town to take a final.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Dreamy said:


> Well I do have to go to work. Im going to at least do the wash. Does that count?


YES every bit counts!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I think going to work counts too cause that is how ya pay for the house that you have to clean.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Good Luck on your final Graceless!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, the master bedroom finally got done. I put the whole vacuum cleaner back together, plugged it in, and nothing happened! Turns out, it needs a new belt! So, I swept the bedroom carpet. I hate doing that-it always has to be done twice. Hopefully I will find a belt locally today and fix it.

Today's project is to scrub down the washer and dryer. I do it every month, just because they are the first thing you see in my bathroom. If I have to look at them all the time, they better look good! After that, I need to make some onion bread for my friend. 

The rest of the day is all mine to crochet with. A couple of good movies, some popcorn and a hook! YAY!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Well.... It's raining cats and dogs here today. Perfect excuse to get stuff done! 

The goals for today? (Someone better hold me to this!) 

Laundry... Pay bills.... File, file, file! I've got a few small stacks of random paperwork and such just hanging out, and it needs a home. 

If I can get all of this done, I should have time to straighten up and do a little vacuuming.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

No vac belt yet, which means sweeping the living room and both bedrooms. Yay. I'll be surprised if I can move my arms to crochet by the end of the day, and I have orders to fill!

Snake is still crabby, so I'm not cleaning her tank yet. Wish I could, she needs new rugs in there. Wondering if she shed her eye caps last time around, as she acts like she can't see.

Blasted cat got out again today. If she would ever stop being in heat, I could get her fixed. Never seen a cat be in heat like this-5 months and counting. May just do it anyway.

Cleaned my whole room and STILL lost disk 3 to my favorite computer game. Can't find it anywhere and can't play without it. GRRR. (Baldur's Gate 2)


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Its raining this morning. I guess I can chalk off wash the car off my list LOL. Laundry has to be done today. Then the usual dig myself out from under the clutter. I have to go out for a while this afternoon so I hope I can get something done before then.

Me and my son got into a big humungus arguement yesterday about his messyness & him parking his car in the driveway where I cant pull mine in behind him. I have had it with his slobbyness. When I got home I did notice he had tried to clean. It was a pathetic attempt but at least its something.

Ninn your always so busy! You make me tired just reading what you do. I coudlnt stand it when my cat was in heat. I took her in to get fixed to shut her up! It was the only thing that worked.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sumer, I didn't really do much of anything. It's just me and hubby now, so the mess is pretty much minimal. 

Today I have to wash the dishes I left last night, sweep and mop the bathroom, do a load of work clothes for Mark, sweep the back porch.

Then, I get to play outside. I have all that grapevine that I harvested and cut back-I want to cut some down and soak it to make wreaths with. I have a ton of rosebush trimmings-some to root and some to put in the flower bed to keep cats from digging up my irises. I have some violets and forget me nots to dig in between the apple tree and the pear tree. Since my yard is smaller than my apartment, as far as square footage, I am thinking of naturalizing what grassy areas I am going to leave so that I don't have to mow anything. Just have clumps of pretty flowers to look at.

My big project today is to go back over to our trailer and get my son's car moved before the new manager over their tows it. We still own the place, so I am still storing some stuff there. BUT-I've decided to scrap it out, so it will be gone this summer. There's no making it livable again without spending enough money to buy a whole new trailer.


----------

